# A ragok illeszkedése - kivételek?



## francisgranada

Sziasztok, 

A vegyes hagrendű szavaknál észlelek egy bizonyos dilemmát ami a ragok használatát illeti. A kérdésem az, hogy létezik-e valamilyen egyértelmű szabály illetve mi a véleményetek?

Példák:

férfi*nak* / férfi*nek*
tróger*nak* / tróger*nek*
póker*ban* / póker*ben*
Póker*nak* / Pókern*ek* (pl. ha valakit _Póker Bélának_ hívnak vagy becéznek )
stb ...

(természetesen a kérdésem általános, nem csak a _nak/nek_ és _ban/ben_ ragokról van szó ...)


----------



## Akitlosz

Persze létezik szabály.

1. Van egy halom körülbelül 71 (én magam ennyit gyűjtöttem össze) magas hangrendű(nek tűnő) szó, amelyek mély hangrendűként ragozódnak.

Ezek egyike a férfi, tehát valójában csak a férfi*nak, *férfi*val* stb. a helyes alakok, de újabban terjed a férfi_nek_, férfi_vel_ stb. alakok használata is, de attól még elvileg nem helyes.

Pontosan jelzi, hogy melyik a helyes az, hogy olyat senki nem mond, hogy férfiek, csak olyat, hogy férfiak.

Mindenki ismer még egy halom kivételt:
cél
híd
rí
fi
stb. stb. stb. én 71-et szedtem össze.

E sok kivétel oka biztosan nem ismert, egyik teória szerint régebben a magyar nyelvben több magánhangzó volt. Ezek egyike a mély i, amit a török nyelvben ma is használnak és pont nélkül írják. Vagy hasonló mint az oroszban a jeri.
Mély i már nem ejtett a magyarban, de nem nehéz. Nagyobbra nyitjuk a szánkat is i-t ejtünk, így az mélyen a száj hátuljában képződik és mély i hang lesz.
Lehet e hang emlékét őrzi ez a sok kivétel.

2. A többi szó az már valóban mind vegyes hangrendű.
Vegyes hangrendű szavaknál, ha az utolsó szótagban e magánhangzó van, akkor tetszés szerint lehet és szabad akár mély, akár magas hangrendű toldalékokat használni.
Tehát minden felsorolt alak helyes, és nyugodtan használható,
tróger, póker, kráter, balett, fotel, hotel és a többi vegyes hangrendű, utolsó szótagban e hangot tartalmazó szavaknál.

De csak ha e az utolsó magánhangzó!
Mert ha i vagy é, akkor már csak és kizárólag a mély hangrendű toldalék a helyes.
Palival, górénak stb.

Akkor is csak a mély hangrendű toldalék a helyes vegyes hangrendű szavaknál, ha az utolsó szótag mély hangrendű.

kevlárban, teához

Ha az utolsó szótagban ö,ő,ü,ű akkor viszont a magas hangrendű alak a helyes csak.
Sofőrnek.

Még annyit kell tudni, hogy az összetett szavak nem számítanak vegyes hangrendűnek, az utolsó tagszó számít csak.
Tekepályára, vaskerítéshez.

Tehát a jó hír, hogy ha vegyes hangrendű szóban az utolsó szótagban e található, akkor teljes szabadság van, mindkét alak helyes. Ez nem dilemma, hanem ez a szabály. Előfordul, hogy ugyanaz az ember, ugyanannál a szónál, ugyanabban a mondatban is hol az egyiket használja, hol a másikat.

E szabályok oka egyfajta erősorrend lehet, a magas magánhangzók nem egyformán erősek.
Legerősebb magasak az
ö,ü,ő, és ű.
aztán az e
végül az é és az i, í gyengék.

Ha az utolsó szótagban i,í vagy é található, akkor az utolsó olyan magánhangzó dönt, amelyik nem i,í vagy é.

Például verítékben, itt az első e miatt kap magas hangrendű toldalékot.
Viszont hasadékban, itt viszont a középső a döntött a mély hangrendű toldalékok mellett.

Tehát nincs dilemma és a szabályozás egyértelmű.
Csak egy kicsit bonyolult.
S még a magas hangrendűeknél a kivételeket kell ismerni.

Pl. iszik

Remélem sikerült világosan leírnom, ha nem akkor kérdezz, mert van egyértelmű szabály!


----------



## Ateesh6800

Azt a jelenséget nem említed (és ez nem egyértelmű szabály, hanem nyelvi jelenség), hogy vegyes hangrendű idegen eredetű szavak esetében aszerint ingadozik a magas, illetve alacsony hangrendű toldalékolás, hogy a szó mennyire szervült már a magyar szókincs elemeként. A vegyes hangrendű szó alapból mély hangrendű toldalékot kap (bika => bikával), de ha vegyes hangrendű idegen szó, akkor magas hangrendű toldalékot kap (póker => pókereznek), kivéve, ha már régóta használatos, elterjedt szó, azaz "elmagyarosodik" (kantin => kantinba).

A Google talál "pókeroznak", "pókerozni" alakot is, ami ugyan valóban nem releváns a "helyességet" illetően, de annyit elárul, hogy vannak beszélők, akiknek a nyelvi ösztöne az idegen szavakra is a magyar alapszabályt alkalmazza.

Erre a szócsoportra tehát nincsen egyértelmű szabály, csak megfigyelhető trendek vannak.


----------



## Akitlosz

Említettem.
Vegyes hangrendű szavaknál, ha az utolsó szótagban e magánhangzó van, akkor a mély és a magas hangrendű toldalékolás is helyes.

A pókerezni és a pókerozni alakok egyformán helyesek, teljesen  függetlenül a beszélők számától. Nem tudom miért akarjátok egyik vagy  másik alakot helyteleníteni. Az a szabály, hogy mindegyik helyes. De  csak és kizárólag az e-re végződő szótagú szavaknál.

A többi esetben is egyértelmű a szabály és választási lehetőség sincs.
Ha mély hangrendű az utolsó szótag, akkor csak és kizárólag mély  hangrendű toldalékot kaphat, ezt is írtam és ilyen a bika esete is.

Vegyes hangrendű szavalnál hátulról előre irányban kell vizsgálni a  magánhangzókat, tehát alapértelmezetten az utolsó magánhangzó dönt,  viszont *az i, í és é nem számít*. Ha é, i, í magánhangzók vannak a szó végén akkor az első olyan magánhangzó dönt, amelyik nem i,í, é.

Ezért teljesen egyértelmű, hogy a kantin mély hangrendű toldalékot kap, mert az i nem számít, az a dönt.

Például:

veríték -> é, í nem számít, az e dönt tehát pl. verítékezik
aprólék -> é nem számít, az ó dönt tehát pl. aprólékoknak

Szabadság csak és kizárólag az e-t tartalmazó utolsó szótagú vegyes hangrendű  szavaknál van,
póker, balett, fotel, hotel, molett, tróger, kráter, bagett, piruett, Zsanett, haver, matek, vaker, fater, muter és a többi.

Itt is egyértelmű a szabály, mégpedig a szabály az, hogy a magas és a  mély hangrendű toldalékok is helyesek. Lényegtelen melyikből mennyit  talál a google.

Van-e olyan, hogy nem érvényes ez a szabály? Nincs, legfeljebb látszólag.
Faszesz -> faszesszel, Budapest -> Budapesten.

De az is világos és egyértelmű szabály, hogy az összetett szavak nem  számítanak vegyes hangrendűnek a magánhangzó illeszkedés szempontjából,  csak az utolsó tagszó számít, tehát a szesz és a Pest, ezért csak a  magas hangrendű toldalék a helyes.

De valódi vegyes hangrendű szónál, ha e van az utolsó szótagban, akkor  mindkét hangrendű toldalék passzol hozzá és használható. Ez a szabály.

Ugyanolyan helyes és nem kifogásolható pl. a káderezés és a káderozás  is, teljesen függetlenül a népszerűségüktől meg a google-tól.

Ugyanaz az ember, ugyanabban a mondatban, ugyanahhoz a szóhoz, hol magas  hangrendű toldalékot tesz az e-t tartalmazó utolsó szótagú szavakhoz,  hol mély hangrendűt, mert mindegyiket szabályosnak érzi. Helyesen, mert  az is.

Ez a magyar magánhangzó illeszkedés törvénye, nem dilemma. Érettségin is azt kell mondani, hogy *mindkettő egyformán helyes*, ez a szabály.

Felesleges eldönteni akarni, hogy melyik a helyes és a másik változatot  használókat kikiáltani műveletlen parasztoknak, mint sok más eléggé  erőltetett nyelvtani dogma esetében, mint pl. az ikes igék, vagy a  nákolás. Úgyhogy e tekintetben egyetértek a "hivatalos" állásponttal.  Mindegyik változat egyformán helyes.

Ágneshez = Ágneshoz, hotelből = hotelból, foteltől = foteltól, balettet = balettot, 

*Valójában nincsen semmi dilemma.* Egyértelmű a szabály. Mindegyik verzió egyformán helyes.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> "Vegyes hangrendű szavaknál, ha az utolsó szótagban *e* magánhangzó van, akkor a mély és a magas hangrendű toldalékolás is helyes."



Megyer *koncert*ra*, Menuhin *koncert*ozik* nálunk a hétvégén. Nagyon *korrekt*ul* játszik az öreg.

Az idegen eredetű vegyes hangrendő szavak esetében más az eljárás, mint általában a magas hangrendűek esetében. Lásd pl.: http://sites.google.com/site/tanuljmagyarul20091113/home/gramatiko/vokalharmonio

* Attila*


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> ... ha vegyes hangrendű idegen szó, akkor magas hangrendű toldalékot kap (póker => pókereznek), kivéve, ha már régóta használatos, elterjedt szó, azaz "elmagyarosodik" (kantin => kantinba).
> 
> A Google talál "pókeroznak", "pókerozni" alakot is, ami ugyan valóban nem releváns a "helyességet" illetően, de annyit elárul, hogy vannak beszélők, akiknek a nyelvi ösztöne az idegen szavakra is a magyar alapszabályt alkalmazza.
> 
> Erre a szócsoportra tehát nincsen egyértelmű szabály, csak megfigyelhető trendek vannak.


 
1. Az általam felhozott példák mind idegen szavak (kivéve a _férfit_), vagyis tkp. ezekre vonatkozott a "dilemma", tehát az idézett magyarázattal _de facto_ meg is válaszoltad a kérdésemet. 

2. A _férfi_-t azért említettem, mert hallani _férfinek, férfihez_ stb. alakokat is. Ennek a magyarázata talán az, hogy elhomályosult a szó összetett mivolta, tehát a beszélő nem érzékeli az összefüggést a *fi *szóval.

3. Említettem még a _Pókert_ tulajdonnévként is, mert habár a mély és a magas hangrendű toldalékokat is "jónak" (hadd ne mondjam hogy helyesnek ) érzékelem ebben az esetben, de szémély szerint _talán_ spontán így mondanám: _"megyek pókerezni az _öreg _Pókerral_..." 

Ha így van, akkor a magyarázat az lehet, hogy egy tulajdonnév esetében nem _annyira_ tűnik fel (vagy nem _annyira_ "_kritérium_") az idegen eredet (magyar tulajdonnevek is lehetnek idegen eredetűek, illetve a nevek eredete gyakran úgysem világos).


----------

